# looking at Millies Wolfheart and Eden dry foods



## Gadgie (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi

My boy Jake is currently being fed on mainly Arden Grange Adult and a pouch of Natures Menu a day to add a bit of variety and interest. He has been going off his AG in the morning and was thinking about changing his dry to either MW or Eden. Jake gets a good amount of exercise and has his pals that he plays and I feel that his energy levels could be better so was hoping that a change to one of these foods could also help in this regards (he is almost 3) Can anyone who has used these give me some feedback about the foods and any health benefits seen, energy levels, output consistency etc? Also how does the feeding guides seem for both? I spoke to Mark at MW and he was confident that I could feed Jake a good amount lower (about 380g)than I am having to feed with AG (about 500g + wet) so assuming this is correct it will actually work out a bit cheaper.

Many thanks


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

Hello!

I am a MW's fan and feed it to my Greyhound. She is 30kg and eats 300g a day and her body condition is great and remaining stable. I can highly recommend it, a great food with great benefits (good skin, shiny coat and a dog who thoroughly enjoys eating it!)


----------



## Pinkchi (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm now feeding Eden (was on raw but swapped because won't have the freezer space or money when we move) and its a fantastic food. It smells great, my dog loves it and is doing really well on it, small firm stools, bright eyed and bushy tailed (as the saying goes), nice glossy coat. Eden is a very good quality at an excellent price and its made in the Uk.

With higher quality food I always find I need to feed less than the recommended guidelines. Normally recommended around 80-100g but usually feed 50g.

Take a look at Edens facebook group and website testimonials for customer feedback

http://www.facebook.com/groups/218475148275706/
Testimonials

Can't comment on MW as never used it


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

I've also got puppy on Eden trying their small kibble. 

He's only been on it a few week but his poo's have firmed up after been rather sloppy for quite a while due to cereal intolerance and trying to find a food that agreed with him since I got him last November. 

I'm also feeding naturediet in a kong for one meal to help with weight gain and he's put on 2kg and kept it on.

Looking at the feeding guides for MW I'd have to feed him more of that so the bags wouldn't last as long.


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

Personal opinion;

I'm not keen on the ingredients of Eden...chicken is such a common ingredient and one of my dogs wouldn't be able to have it as it has whole eggs (no ones fault I know).

It would cost me more to feed Eden than MWH and even more expensive with the postage you have to pay with Eden.

I just prefer the ingredients of MWH in comparison BUT everyone is entitled to an opinion! This is mine


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Personally I like the look of both these. Wafcol Salmon and also TOTW are brilliant foods (ingredients wise). They're all roughly the same price as well.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I really like the look of Millie's Wolfheart, not used it but certainly looks good. AG is OK but it has a fair bit more maize/rice than some of the other foods out there.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

We've been feeding eden for over 2 months but the dogs poo absolutely stinks, we thought it was just while their systems were getting used to it (although they were on a similar quality food before & did fine) but it was still awful so temporarily taken them off it


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

I tried Wafcol Salmon & potato first at vets recommendation but it was still going through my puppy, even though it was meant to be grain free, so not sure why that one didn't agree with him? 

I'm starting to see more and more improvements.. his eyes aren't constantly running now (as thought he might have conjunctivitis on top of food allergy) and he's not hyper after dinner, so I think we'll stick with Eden a bit longer at least until the end of this bag.


----------



## Gadgie (Apr 21, 2011)

Nataliee said:


> We've been feeding eden for over 2 months but the dogs poo absolutely stinks, we thought it was just while their systems were getting used to it (although they were on a similar quality food before & did fine) but it was still awful so temporarily taken them off it


Thanks for the feedback, been digging about on the internet and it seems potatoe and pees can cause problems for dogs in the same way that grains do so even more confused now. Think I will give them a call and talk it through with them before deciding.

cheers


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

I've beem looking at both too!
BUT one of mine does not seen to favour salmon
So have been waiting for the game variey from millies before I make my decision!
Not asked for samples off either, wonder it ifwould be worth asking???
My friend - billyboysmam, is just about to place her 3rd order with eden
and she does her homework!


----------



## Kc Mac (Jul 26, 2011)

DT said:


> I've beem looking at both too!
> BUT one of mine does not seen to favour salmon
> So have been waiting for the game variey from millies before I make my decision!
> Not asked for samples off either, wonder it ifwould be worth asking???
> ...


I was looking at both and have now bought samples from both companies 

I was rather surprised they don't have free samples . May be worth making contact to see if thy will send some free samples


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Kc Mac said:


> I was looking at both and have now bought samples from both companies
> 
> I was rather surprised they don't have free samples . May be worth making contact to see if thy will send some free samples


Yes! I agree! and think the sample price charged by eden is extornite!


----------



## Kc Mac (Jul 26, 2011)

DT said:


> Yes! I agree! and think the sample price charged by eden is extornite!


Yep me too! I was gobsmacked, looked a bit like  however I caved and bought them, more though intrigue 

I don't mind spending out on decent food, but when companies charge so much for samples it does put me off them!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Kc Mac said:


> Yep me too! I was gobsmacked, looked a bit like  however I caved and bought them, more though intrigue
> 
> I don't mind spending out on decent food, but when companies charge so much for samples it does put me off them!


Billyboysmam got free samples, but shes got the gift of the 'gab'
I never asked but do wonder if they would have supplied them 'had I have


----------



## Chelseaboy (Oct 19, 2012)

Millies sent me a free sample. They were very helpful and answered email promptly too.


----------



## Tamsin W (Sep 18, 2012)

Kc Mac said:


> I was looking at both and have now bought samples from both companies
> 
> I was rather surprised they don't have free samples . May be worth making contact to see if thy will send some free samples


I emailed Eden with an enquiry, and they offered me a free sample. So, the answer to this is yes, they will!

Didn't take them up on it though, decided just to go ahead and buy a full size bag. Expecting delivery hopefully early next week, so fingers crossed it's as great as I'm anticipating.


----------



## soulful dog (Nov 6, 2011)

DT said:


> I've beem looking at both too!
> BUT one of mine does not seen to favour salmon
> So have been waiting for the game variey from millies before I make my decision!
> Not asked for samples off either, wonder it ifwould be worth asking???


A word of warning, I got a couple of samples from Skinners for their Field & Trial Duck and Rice/Salmon and Rice. My dog seemed to enjoy both, so I ordered a bag of each, but he only got a third of the way through the Salmon one and then stopped eating it. So if you already think your dog might not be too keen on the salmon, probably not worth risking it (or only buy the smaller bags and not the 15kg bag like I did!). :blushing:


----------



## RachRubyx (Jan 23, 2013)

Chelseaboy said:


> Millies sent me a free sample. They were very helpful and answered email promptly too.


What is the contact email address for them as I couldn't seem to find it on website.


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

[email protected]

 x


----------



## RachRubyx (Jan 23, 2013)

What did you say in emails for free samples to eden and MWH? I feel a bit cheeky asking for free samples. But £5 is very steep. I'd rather spend that on 2kg of skinners duck and rice to last whilst I save up for Eden or MWH. Had alot of vet bills these past couple months.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

According to online feeding guides I need to feed 165-280g of Eden for 10-20kg puppy.. (he's just gone over at 10.4kg when weighed today) 

According to MWH for dog under 6 months 10-15kg is 250-375g so already more just taking the 10kg figure of 165 v 250g

Simpsons have an 80/20 which I was looking at too and thats 115g-200g less active (10-20kg dog) and 150-275 active (10-20kg dog) 

For 20kg on MW its 400g!! if hits 20kg whilst still a puppy! .. though they claim 170-270g if dog is adult but seems a big drop from 400g to 170-270g for a dog likely to be as active as adult? (mine's a Border Collie) 

Simpsons is 275g for 20kg for Active dog and Eden 280kg so they aren't too far off each other. 

No idea how they work these feeding guides out though? I haven't had JJ on 100g yet mainly cos he usually has wet in a kong for breakfast and then kibble with meat or fish for dinner later.. but I haven't been putting over 50g in and he still gained weight! 

Even with kibble for both meals we're not hitting the 165g figure for 10kg dog? .. but as I said he does have wet too and other treats through the day due to the ongoing training throughout the day (learning to pick stuff up for me, helping with laundry, tidying up and dressing tasks etc) plus 2 walks a day and he likes to play football in garden... so usually quite active for 5 month old puppy.


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

To be honest - I don't feed by guidelines, I feed by overall body condition. My hound is 30kg and is looking fantastic on 300g MWH per day. Feeding guidelines are just that - a guide  xx


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Nataliee said:


> We've been feeding eden for over 2 months but the dogs poo absolutely stinks, we thought it was just while their systems were getting used to it (although they were on a similar quality food before & did fine) but it was still awful so temporarily taken them off it


I am also getting this problem particuarly with puppy whose been on it for all meals for several weeks now. It really stinks bad. It has to go straight in outside bin when clearing up.

My older dog hasn't had as much as often but her poo's are smellier than they were particuarly the one's straight after she had Eden for breakfast! (her usual kibble is JWB senior)

I'm now having second thoughts about putting her on it too and keeping JJ on it as he's recently starting eating his poo too which he didn't do on previous foods even when was poo all over garden from him having severe squits all night (like every hour throughout the night! )

Out of interest what did you change to?.. and do their poo's stink as much on the new food?


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

IncaThePup said:


> I am also getting this problem particuarly with puppy whose been on it for all meals for several weeks now. It really stinks bad. It has to go straight in outside bin when clearing up.
> 
> My older dog hasn't had as much as often but her poo's are smellier than they were particuarly the one's straight after she had Eden for breakfast! (her usual kibble is JWB senior)
> 
> ...


Hmm that's interesting that it wasn't just our lot with smelly poos on it. They are on taste of the wild at the moment & poos are ok again now


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Born2BWild said:


> To be honest - I don't feed by guidelines, I feed by overall body condition. My hound is 30kg and is looking fantastic on 300g MWH per day. Feeding guidelines are just that - a guide  xx


same here, and with dry pretty much lived by 10gm food per kilo of body weight
hope I got the grammes right as do get the zeros round my next often


----------



## Bluewiemy (Jan 5, 2013)

Sorry to butt in, do you really feed less with the more expensive foods? My pup is just 5 months and is on about 700g-800g a day of RC maxi junior! I was following guidelines but he was dreadfully thin. A 15kg bag doesnt last the month!!! 

Also is the mwh suitable for pups like eden? 

Would love better quality food that works out cheaper :thumbup1:


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

Bluewiemy said:


> Sorry to butt in, do you really feed less with the more expensive foods? My pup is just 5 months and is on about 700g-800g a day of RC maxi junior! I was following guidelines but he was dreadfully thin. A 15kg bag doesnt last the month!!!
> 
> Also is the mwh suitable for pups like eden?
> 
> Would love better quality food that works out cheaper :thumbup1:


Yes, my dogs always end up needing less and are in good body condition. Due to no fillers like oats, rice, maize etc which will often leave you needing to feed more. Millie's is suitable from weaning to old age and the new duck, lamb and rabbt variety is being released end of this month - they currently do salmon


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Born2BWild said:


> Yes, my dogs always end up needing less and are in good body condition. Dye to no fillers like oats, rice, maize etc which will often leave you needed to feed more. Millie's is suitable from weaning to old age and the new duck, lamb and rabbt variety is being released end of this month - they currently do salmon


I was looking at that but wondered if duck, rabbit and lamb together would be too rich if they were both on it with Inca being older. She likes chicken and fish and scrambled egg and JJ does too so thought they'd both like Eden if JJ was OK on it (as he has the most sensitivities).

I'd been reading stuff on internet though about single protein foods V Multi meat foods etc and wondering if they'd be better sticking to a single protein thats quite mild (fish & potato is usually safe).

Also read that you should change their foods to stop them becoming allergic to the ingredients like if they always have chicken based foods. Inca has had chicken, turkey, fish and duck (in seperate flavoured foods)..JJ's has been chicken or fish based..or Eden having both. Another article said if get foods with bison, buffalo though and other unusual things you run out of proteins to try if you dog does become intolerant to all the different flavours?

I only eat chicken, turkey or fish myself but don't like Salmon (for me personally..have bought Inca a tin of salmon as a treat). I wondered about getting them something more unusual as their base kibble but was worried about JJ's delicate tummy.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

SLB said:


> Personally I like the look of both these. Wafcol Salmon and also TOTW are brilliant foods (ingredients wise). They're all roughly the same price as well.


I was looking at TOTW too, nice packets and unusual flavours! ..but wasn't sure if be too rich and too many calories with multi meats etc in as Inca is nearly 12.


----------



## soulful dog (Nov 6, 2011)

Born2BWild said:


> Yes, my dogs always end up needing less and are in good body condition. Due to no fillers like oats, rice, maize etc which will often leave you needing to feed more.


It's not just a blanket yes though and depends on what you were feeding previously. And despite the proclamations by so many people in this forum that feeding Eden/Millies etc means they need to feed their dog so much less than when they fed some other brand. Quite often when you look at the recommended feeding guides, the difference isn't quite so apparent. Yes you might feed less because the likes of Eden & Millies Wolfheart are clearly better quality foods with more meat content, but I keep comparing these foods to Skinners Field & Trial and there isn't much of a difference (whereas Orijen & Applaws for example, there is a bit?)

Besides, what do people think potato is compared to oats or rice. It's still a filler.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

The thing that annoys me is arrogance in some companies that seem to think they are the best or the only ones who can provide something no-one else match. 

I've joined FB groups for both these foods and you're constantly told that nothing else matches theirs and even advising people to starve their dogs if they won't eat their foods... maybe the dog just does not like the flavour or texture?.. I can't stand liver and wouldn't appreciate been fed it in solid or liquid forms till I ate it cos it was 'good for me' 

Recently I commented on my issues with one of the foods the comment has not gone on yet (apparently waiting for moderator approval over two days now where more recent ones are appearing all the time) and someone else had a comment deleted. If they're that afraid someone's comment - (which was in no way malicious just a simple question of whether anyone else had the same issue) is gonna stop the entire group buying it then there's something wrong somewhere! I can't even add a photo to the group now to include the text with the photo or add on so someone is reading other boards!! 

Makes me sorry I bought into the 'media hype' in the first place. Although admittedly it helped his problem with runny eyes, runny poo's and itching, I'm sure it isn't the only food in the world capable of doing so!! .. it just happens to have been the first I tried after he was allergic to the first two!


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

soulful dog said:


> It's not just a blanket yes though and depends on what you were feeding previously. And despite the proclamations by so many people in this forum that feeding Eden/Millies etc means they need to feed their dog so much less than when they fed some other brand. Quite often when you look at the recommended feeding guides, the difference isn't quite so apparent. Yes you might feed less because the likes of Eden & Millies Wolfheart are clearly better quality foods with more meat content, but I keep comparing these foods to Skinners Field & Trial and there isn't much of a difference (whereas Orijen & Applaws for example, there is a bit?)
> 
> Besides, what do people think potato is compared to oats or rice. It's still a filler.


The person asked "do YOU feed less" I answered YES because I do hence why I said MY dogs often need less - I did not say other dogs would need less as its all based on activity, age, health, body condition, environmental factors etc.


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

And when I fed Skinners I had to feed the same 30kg dog 450g for her to keep weight on! So quality of food certainly does influence feeding amounts!


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

IncaThePup said:


> The thing that annoys me is arrogance in some companies that seem to think they are the best or the only ones who can provide something no-one else match.
> 
> I've joined FB groups for both these foods and you're constantly told that nothing else matches theirs and even advising people to starve their dogs if they won't eat their foods... maybe the dog just does not like the flavour or texture?.. I can't stand liver and wouldn't appreciate been fed it in solid or liquid forms till I ate it cos it was 'good for me'
> 
> ...


I had a comment regarding an issue with the food removed too


----------



## soulful dog (Nov 6, 2011)

Born2BWild said:


> The person asked "do YOU feed less" I answered YES because I do hence why I said MY dogs often need less - I did not say other dogs would need less as its all based on activity, age, health, body condition, environmental factors etc.


I wasn't having a go at you Born2BWild.....!

Besides, apologising for butting into a thread and asking "do you really feed less with the more expensive foods" sounds like a pretty general question and not specifically aimed at you personally?!

Thanks at least for taking the time to reply, when I've asked in other threads the silence is pretty deafening. I am just trying to point out that despite that the general belief that feeding more expensive foods means you have to feed less (and it does make sense that you don't need to feed as much of a good quality food with high meat content), it isn't necessarily the case - at least not according to the manufacturers feeding recommendations.

Incidentally, when feeding my 30kg dog soley on Skinners, I had to cut him down from the recommended 380g per day to stop him putting on weight. Now I mix it with Applaws and feed slightly less than the guidelines. He is a lazy sod mind you....


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

soulful dog said:


> I wasn't having a go at you Born2BWild.....!
> 
> Besides, apologising for butting into a thread and asking "do you really feed less with the more expensive foods" sounds like a pretty general question and not specifically aimed at you personally?!
> 
> ...


I wasn't having a go either, just explaining I answered from my view and what my dogs require 

I don't find I have to feed less of the most expensive foods but I do the better quality ones 

Each doglet is different and 2 may weigh the same but need different food requirements.

Both my dogs, completely different, do require less of the better quality feeds but this my not be the case for every dog  x


----------



## soulful dog (Nov 6, 2011)

Ok you just sounded a bit defensive!

Final point then, based on your own personal experience, you find that your dogs often need less of the more expensive food - but the key thing is, that can be contrary to the suggested feeding guidelines on the individual foods.

That's a pretty important distinction for me.

Edited to add: A little of what IncaThePup posted about dog food companies going on about how good their food is compared to others grates on me, and in particular this very general belief that the more expensive the food = the better quality = you can feed less of it so it's not that dear. If it is factually correct then that's great, but when when you look at the feeding guidelines on the back of the pack, it's not always that different from some of the not quite so high quality foods.


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

Sowwi...didn't mean to come across defensive.

Ok, to explain my experiences with my own dogs - I find the better quality foods I can feed less of - compared to lower quality foods and also te feeding guidelines.

Let me expand...

I find foods with grains/cereals in I have to feed more of than foods with high meat content and no grains/cereals.

The food I currently feed recommends to feed around 350g a day to Molly - I feed 300g - it's a grain free food with high meat source and protein only from that one source (no plants etc)

Foods I have fed previously with less meat content and grains/cereals I have fed 450g per day to this same dog when the guidelines show I should feed 380g.

I normally start with guidelines and adjust feeding amounts based on body condition.

These 2 foods aren't the only foods I've fed - previously I have fed other foods with grains/cereals and had to increase feeding amounts.

Molly does best on grain free foods as her coat gets greasy and skin dry if she eats foods contains cereals (particularly on Burns).

This has been the case with my dogs, feeding less of the higher meat content food that are grain free, but may not be the same for others  

This has just been what I have found when finding a suitable food for my dogs and feeding it to them


----------

